# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month November 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your                  photo and your name on the cover of the website as the      photo    of     the      month for November 2011! Please only enter a    photo   you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or    toad is  in  the    photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a    photograph, even  if  it is    prepared  from    a photo -  please no        collages or   modifications    from the  original    photo beyond     overall       color/contrast    correction,  sharpness, basic       touch-ups (e.g.  dust       removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## erini

Female _R__hacophorus nigropalmatus_ sitting on an _Aeonium,_ Cyclops variety

----------


## Autumn

Male Wood Frogs (Rana sylvatica) gathered around in a circle:

----------


## Don

_Dendrobates leucomelas_

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Great shot Erin, but are you 100% sure it is nigropalmatus? Looks a reinwardtii female to me to be honest.
I could be wrong since the picture is somewhat dark, but i should swear it shows more resemblence to my reinwardtii female then that of a nigropalmatus.
Rhacophorus kio is another thing that comes in mind seeing this one.
Do you have some more clearer pictures? Maybe you can send me a personal message in stead of taking over the board of the contest  :Wink: 


Well, my picture for this month then.

----------


## bobrez

Wesley, dude what is the name of your frog. I wanna know, and also last months entry is also unkown?

very nice pic btw  :Big Applause:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Thank you Bobrez, this is an Oophaga pumilio "black jeans" female.
The toad in last months contest is indeed a yellow spotted tree toad, Pedostibes hosii.

----------


## John Clare

Wesley, you and a few others need to get better at posting what the frogs are in your photos.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I did put it in the picture name, sorry, i'll mention the species with posting the picture from now on  :Wink:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

ORIENTAL FIRE BELLY TOAD - BOMBINA ORIENTALIS:

WILL HE.........WON'T HE........

----------


## Poly

I'll have to take my DSLR out today, and see if I can get some good photos of my american toads, still don't think they would beat out dart frog photos, but I can try!  :Wink:

----------


## Poly

Okay, here is my photo submission:

Spring Peeper (Pseudacris crucifer)

----------


## FrogFever

Classic Red Eyed Tree Frog pose...
I opened up the front door and out came along a leaf with this little guy attached to it.

----------


## Lynn

"Luna" waiting- Hoping to get out of quarantine , someday!
Albino Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## firebellied zach

Found this guy while mowing the lawn and decided to take some photos (Northern Leopard Frog).

----------


## BG

Here is my little angel. He is praying to the angel plant.lol

----------


## JennTigercat

here is my entry - Amazon Milk Frogs

----------


## BG

> Here is my little angel. He is praying to the angel plant.lol


*Litoria caerulea*

----------


## Herpetologicalgirl

ACK! Now I wish I had my camera back when I still had a lot of frogs to photograph :X This is a picture I took with my camera phone back when I was still an intern for the Shedd Aquarium. I was able to get all the way inside the enclosure for this one  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  SOOO looking forward to owning this guys in the future. Phyllomedusa is an incredible genus to work with!



Phyllomedusa Bicolor
"Giant Monkey Frog"

----------


## EZweasel

Albino Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## Heather

Ceratophrys cranwelli... 

My baby "Tank"  :Smile:

----------


## Frogfeet

Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## AsydaBass

Hello, this is my first day as a member of the forum. I thought I would contribute to the contest. (All photos are of wild animals, not captives, is that allowed?)

Sachatamia ilex, Ghost-eyed Glassfrog



Thanks,
-Don

----------


## Poly

1.


> _Dendrobates leucomelas_
> Attachment 18354


2.


> *Dendrobates tinctorius – Bakhuis Mountain (Stewart Line)*
> Attachment 19285


Ddin't know you could enter twice....  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hahaha...

----------


## Badger

My entry :

  Click on it, It's much bigger  :Smile:

----------


## Badger

^^ Rana sylvatica

----------


## IrishRonin

*AsydaBass*  great photo, where was it taken?

----------


## Vern



----------


## Iceemn360

Here's my submission

----------


## Martin

Ok, I'll give it a shot. However, posting this directly after Iceman60's photo is probably a very bad idea...

_Agalychnis callidryas_

----------


## cowbully

Hi this our cute little baby Clyde..Phyllomedusa Sauvagii.

----------


## Iceemn360

> Here's my submission



I realized I forgot to say this is a red eyed tree frog

----------


## Lynn

> I realized I forgot to say this is a red eyed tree frog


*Re: Photo of the month November 2011*Really nice photo ! Bright and beautiful - as they should be !
They should always glisten!

----------


## tearsmith

Here is my littlest baby girl....Juju Bee.  She is a bombina Orientalis (Fire Belly Toad)


Thanks for voting!

----------


## mandarin

My C.Cranwelli pacman frog, Mandarin. In memory ♥

----------


## John Clare

I will make a poll for this competition in the next 24 hours.  In the mean time I've created the new month's competitions.

----------

